# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cilët duhet të largohen nga politika?

## DYDRINAS

Me mire vone se kurre.

Dosjet duhet te behen publike per te gjithe ata qe merren sot me politike, jane drejtues ne nivele te ndryshme apo pretendojne qe te merren me politike ne te ardhmen.

Cilet duhet te largohen nga politika?

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

cfare teme na paske hap kot fare....sepse te gjith shqiptaret edin qe te gjith politikanet duhen te hikin nga polotika se te gjith te korruptum jan!!!

----------


## edi_87

te gjith politikanet ce jan sot ne parlament per vec bamir topit.

----------


## flory80

Berisha me Skender Gjinushin!

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> cfare teme na paske hap kot fare....sepse te gjith shqiptaret edin qe te gjith politikanet duhen te hikin nga polotika se te gjith te korruptum jan!!!


I lumi burre ai qi ti prish floket pergjdo nate qe t'ka.

Ke shume te drejte te gjithe duhen zhdukur ose rjepur persegjalli.

----------


## white-knight

> Ke shume te drejte te gjithe duhen zhdukur ose *rjepur persegjalli*.


Mos je gje Hitleri ti Gjelosho :perqeshje: .Jam edhe une ne nje mendim me ty gjithashu.
P.S Kujdes per spiunat e qeverise  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SKRAPARI

Sa cinik qe jeni!
Pse te gjithe politikanet ne Shqiperi qenkan njerez te ligj sipas jush.
Pse nuk shkoni te merreni ju me politike atehere?
Per mendimin tim duhet te largohen nga politika te gjitha ata politikane qe nuk denojne regjimin e Enver Hoxhes (Skender Gjinushi, Edi Rama, Ilir Meta me kompani....), te gjithe ata qe kane lidhje me krimin e organizuar si dhe te gjithe ata qe nuk kane sjelle asnjehere ide te reja.
Nuk e kane fajin gjithmone politikanet ne Shqiperi. Fajin e kane vete shqiptaret te cilet nuk reagojne kur nuk u njifen te drejtat.

----------


## kleos

Sali Berisha me kompani duhet te largohen te paret , jo vetem nga politika por mundesisht dhe nga Shqiperia .

----------


## Nice_Boy

> Sali Berisha me kompani duhet te largohen te paret , jo vetem nga politika por mundesisht dhe nga Shqiperia .


E tani pas 1..2 muaj te vij perseri 97-ta se keni vra/vjedh pak ju tani ju duhet perseri me fut shqiperin ne luftqytetare.. :-)   


niemand

----------

